# Sashimi aus Mittelmeer-Fisch



## Elbjung (20. Juli 2017)

Moin, 

da ich ein echter Sushi und Sashimi Fan bin und demnächst ans Mittelmeer fahre und dort hoffentlich ein paar Fische fangen werde, würde ich den Fisch ganz gerne Roh verspeisen. Wir werden dort zelten und haben daher keine Möglichkeit die Fänge zu kühlen. Daher wollte ich auch nur soviel fangen, wie ich auch direkt verzehren kann, am besten an Ort und Stelle. 

Jetzt habe vor einiger Zeit gelesen, dass man insbesondere Tropenfische nicht einfach roh essen sollte, da sie für den menschen gefährliche Erreger oder gar Würmer (oder deren Eier) im Fleisch tragen können. 
Muss ich mir hier auch im Mittelmeer sorgen machen? 

Andernfalls habe ich gesehen, dass man das Fleisch auch kleinschneiden kann und für kurze Zeit in Zitrone einlegen kann, was einen natürlichen Garprozess einleitet. Würde dies langen um etwaige Erreger abzutöten? Und welche Fische würden sich dafür besonders eignen, den ich auch realistisch landbased fangen kann?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sashimi aus Mittelmeer-Fisch*

Den roh marinierten Fisch mitt Zitrone (indem Fall Limetten) gibts auch in Südamerika, nennt sich Ceviche, hier ein paar Infos ausm wiki:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ceviche


----------



## Elbjung (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sashimi aus Mittelmeer-Fisch*

Moin, 

mangeln Kühlmöglichkeit werde ich es wohl lassen, die Fische (sofern ich denn welche fange #c) roh zu verspeisen. Stattdessen habe ich mir einen Gaskocher geholt, auf dem ich sie entweder klassisch braten kann oder mir eine Fischsuppe zubereiten werde. Ob man dort grillen kann, weiß ich leider noch nicht so genau.

Das Sashimi Messer kommt dennoch mit... :m

@Thomas9904
Genau die meinte ich! Sieht echt köstlich aus. Verkaufen sie in Italien wohl auch in den Restaurants der Küstenregionen. Auf jeden fall werde ich mir das mal einverleiben!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sashimi aus Mittelmeer-Fisch*

bin halt auch verfressen und kenne das daher ;-))


----------



## banzinator (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sashimi aus Mittelmeer-Fisch*

Hab gerade letzte Woche Ceviche vom Dorsch gegessen.:m

Ein Traum mit Knobi,Zwiebeln und Ingwer.
Gegart mit Limettensaft :l:l:l


----------



## Trickyfisher (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sashimi aus Mittelmeer-Fisch*

Hab ich im Jänner in Ägypten erlebt. Kleiner Doggy Thun gefangen, raus aus den Wasser, sofort filetiert und lag schon als Sashimi am Teller.
Frischer gehts nicht, ich glaub, der hat noch gezuckt...
Noch besser war allerdings eine Königsmakrele, einfach unbeschreiblich, hatten wir jeden Tag als Jause.


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sashimi aus Mittelmeer-Fisch*

Vielleicht hilft das auch etwas weiter:

*https://www.barsch-alarm.de/news/malayischer-barsch-tartar-nach-art-schiffbrchiger-chefkche/
*
Gut vorzubereiten, aber den Fisch muß man erst fangen |rolleyes
Gruß
Steff


----------

